# AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots more



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 19, 2007)

OK Guys

The time has come to announce about my website:

*www.askvg.com/wp-content/uploads/AskVG_Logo.png

*AskVG.com*

Yes. After getting lots of suggestions for "AskVG" domain, finally I got it. Thanks to "*Choto Cheeta*" (Saurav Basu) who purchased it without letting me know about it and surprised me. He is a very nice person. He helped me a lot in seeting up the site. He arranged the webspace, installed all required things, etc. I can't forget his help. 

Then its turn of "*Navjot Singh*". He helped me in installing all required plug-ins, setting up the sidebar and lots of. He was a tutor for me.

I can't describe in words how much these both guys helped me. If they were not with me, I could not launch the site. To be honest I could not think about the site. So hat off to both of them. It means a lot for me. I appreciate the help. 

The things I did were creating the theme for the site. Which I didnt make from scratch. I took help from other themes and used them as a base but all the graphics are my own work. and of course the site material is mine. 

I hope you guys will like the site and its contents. It was you who encouraged me to start a site and now its here in front of you all.

Thank you guys.

If you want then you can Digg it here:

*digg.com/tech_deals/Hacking_With_Vishal_Windows_Tutorials_Tweaks_Tips_n_Tricks_Themes_Etc


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 19, 2007)

applause applause.... awesome!!!  congrats vishal!!! may god bless you


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Vishal for the kind words. I believe in sharing what I know. Best of luck with the site.

Dugg.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 19, 2007)

Great guys.a big round of applause for you all.


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 19, 2007)

Awsome Vishal

really great work buddy


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

looks awesome .. .congratulations ... a small suggestion as of now u have the sections in the sidebar ... a link on the top by the name sections would be really good and also a deviantart plugin like on joejoe for ur gallery and then if some 1 wants to download or see full screen they go to ur gallery on devaintart


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Imav for your suggestions, your first suggestion definitely seems achievable. 
Can you show example for your second suggestion?


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

first post on this page ...

*www.joejoe.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=10507

and also out of curiosity what web management has been used ... seen a lot of such 'blog' based sited ....


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

Wordpress backs AskVg.com but since Vishal wanted a static type website, so Wordpress has been tweaked to make it look as a static site.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 19, 2007)

So anyone joined the forums there yet??The site looks awesome!!!!Posted about it on my blog.


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

ok its afterall a blog based site  ... static site  whats dynamic in other wordpress blogs??

@shady: the forum goes to merawindows ....


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

Nothing....But this one behaves as a static website. Vishal wanted a static one, but we ended up using Wordpress. 
Dynamic websites have php queries and parse pages dynamically. This one does same but the look is of a static one.


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

o! that dynamic thingy  ... i didnt know php queries are referred to as dynamic sites  thanx for the info ...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok...Imav...got your second suggestion as well. And just got lucky as found the only single deviant-art plugin for wordpress. Should be implemented by tomorrow.


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

glad to contribute


----------



## comrade (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*

i love that glossy header...

P.S i got the following err
*Warning*:  Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in */home/.jocasta/vishal/vishal/wp-content/plugins/ddeviantart/ddeviantart.php* on line *313*


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

^^some testing going on ...


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 19, 2007)

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/351/20070919160522sr5.jpg

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/4362/20070919160539wm1.jpg

The error isn't clearly visible unless you highlight it. 

Oh,and BTW what's that error for??


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

oops...my mistake...fixing.


----------



## comrade (Sep 19, 2007)

mm....WP(wordpress) changed to VP(Vishalpress)


----------



## slugger (Sep 19, 2007)

nice site u got the Vishal 

congratulation, hope to see d site being regularyl upd8ed with qlty stuff

*4 Suggestions: -*

*1.) Orange text on yellow background does not make for very easy/pleasent viewing*. since r main content area has dark fonts on light background (black on white), you might want to consider doing the opposite with the side panel (probably not with the same color combo). This will also help d side panel from stealing focus while the reader is reading stuff

*2.)Can you justify the text of thedescriptive parts of your site (tutorials, About me, etc)*. Looks a lot neater that way.

*3.)Can you make the top menu bar follow the page as it is being scrolled down?* there is this porn site that i visit , where they got this menu bar that follows as the page i scrolled down
that way there is no need to go all the way back up to access another section after you have finished reading that page

*4.)Can you expand the sections in the menu bar, when 1 clicks on it*
Fastr and easier than letting the whole page open to read a given tutorial
You could let the expanded view show the first 7 articles in that section to choose from. If the reader wishes to check out the 8th or 9th article, then he/she opens the whole page to click on the click.
That way the drop-down menu doesnot look very cluttered either


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*

Fixed.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks great. Congrats!!

Dugg too.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*



			
				comrade said:
			
		

> mm....WP(wordpress) changed to VP(Vishalpress)


Rightly said. 



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> nice site u got the Vishal
> 
> congratulation, hope to see d site being regularyl upd8ed with qlty stuff
> 
> ...


Ans 1. Will try if we get a better background. But main content is still on white page. Try that.



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> *2.)Can you justify the text of thedescriptive parts of your site (tutorials, About me, etc)*. Looks a lot neater that way.


Ans 2. Not possible. Using Wordpress Page navigation and it won't work in the way you asked. If anybody knows how to do, shoot me with a PM. Even Vishal asked for it, but could not be done.



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> *3.)Can you make the top menu bar follow the page as it is being scrolled down?* there is this porn site that i visit , where they got this menu bar that follows as the page i scrolled down
> that way there is no need to go all the way back up to access another section after you have finished reading that page


Ans 3. I think the pages are not long enough. And longest post have been paginated. BTW please give some exercise to your mouse too.  No pain No Gain. BTW this feature only appears on spammy and porn sites nowdays. You never see this on normal and reputed sites. Consider this fact too.



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> *4.)Can you expand the sections in the menu bar, when 1 clicks on it*
> Fastr and easier than letting the whole page open to read a given tutorial
> You could let the expanded view show the first 7 articles in that section to choose from. If the reader wishes to check out the 8th or 9th article, then he/she opens the whole page to click on the click.
> That way the drop-down menu doesnot look very cluttered either



Ans 4. You are asking for Drop Down Menus, I wanted that but I am not into CSS, so menu may break doing that. I need somebody's help in it. PM me if anybody can help me with it. But then don't expect Drop Down menus to contain posts...there will be a lot of posts and drop down menu won't fit on the browser. Only it can be used for showing sections of sites, which currently are appearing on Sidebar. If anybody can help making a drop down menu, contact me.

I hope I have answered well to you slugger. 
After reading your suggestions, we may regret using Wordpress.


----------



## anandk (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats vishal ! atlast ! we expect the best from you.

yes, njs and choto are very helpful. they helped me too. njs esp for getting my rss thing working


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats Vishal nd Hats off to Choto Cheeta and Navjot Singh both these 

guys r great very very helpfull


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks to all of you guys for ur sweet comments.  
The site exists bcoz of you all.


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 19, 2007)

wow its great VISHAL


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Ans 3. I think the pages are not long enough. And longest post have been paginated. BTW please give some exercise to your mouse too.  No pain No Gain. BTW this feature only appears on spammy and porn sites nowdays. You never see this on normal and reputed sites. Consider this fact too.



Not really there's one on compaq site too.

Here


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats VG 

Nice site


----------



## casanova (Sep 19, 2007)

Congos Vishal for your venture. Looks great. BTW, what is your subscription policy. Hehe


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats for the site


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

@slugger ... im not really sure about having the entire menu bar going along with the page ... becomes an irritant most of the time :roll:


----------



## slugger (Sep 19, 2007)

*Hey Vishal*

Is it not possible to strech the menu bar trough the entire lenght of the grey strip?

although it is lookng good even the way it is now, but I feel that by covering the whole grey strip with the menu content, it would give the page a symmetrical feel

That blank empty grey strip is somehow giving the page a imbalanced feel to it (*IMHO *)

If in the future you intend to add another section in the menu bar, you could proportionately reduce the width alloted to each section, thereby making space needed for the ne section

@imav
i know 

some of those following menu bars d tend to be very irritating (actually all those that i have come across till now )

but i quite like that concept, so i was hoping sum 1 wud do a better implementation of it
(the one which i come across regularly  is i think a javascript)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 19, 2007)

thnx buddy for your suggestion. I'll try to make the menubar stretchable but I didnt like the idea to hv floating menubar. It suites more with p0rn sites.  

Pls guys keep the suggestions coming coz I really like them and I need them.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats.....

Its much better then the early work of I seen before....

Its cool... Design is awesome....

VG, Cheeta Bhiya and Navjot Bhai... The "GREAT DIGIT TRIO".


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

Thnx for the overwhelming response. We are working on your suggestions to make the site even better and useful. Give us a day or two.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats vishal...Awesome website.

And yeah...Choto Cheeta and navjotjsingh..are really very nice guy.Now we can have all your tut. and setups at one place.

Gr8 going.....


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 19, 2007)

@VG

In about me page the alignment of graphic and text is not looking sleak I thinks put pic a bit lower will gives gud looks what u thinks?

Also can u remove background blue color of graphics so that it will completly merge with the background white color.

Also in copyright line Vishal Gupta is link to Gallery.

I feel better it can be to About me page coz generally pople expect user info while clicking name of person


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

i agree with piyush the image shud be at the same height where text starts


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 19, 2007)

great work buddy ..............


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*



			
				piyush gupta said:
			
		

> I feel better it can be to About me page coz generally pople expect user info while clicking name of person



Agree with this.

And about background image...I think it is alright.But that image sud be light light


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

1 more suggestion ... in the sections the headings of the tut/tweak are mentioned is it possible to give the screenshot of what can be done thru the tut/tweak ...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 19, 2007)

Great site Vishal......Best of luck 

Wished i could have helped but i have been tooooo busy with something this past fifteen days


----------



## Pathik (Sep 19, 2007)

Yep vishal its a great site..
that mascot type of thingy looks too good... name it mr.vista or something... 
also u can try out better fonts..


----------



## almighty (Sep 19, 2007)

*congrats mate !!!*
All the Best


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey vishal  and navjotsingh..........."contact me"..page opens in new windows.Please make it to open  in same windows.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 19, 2007)

^^ It opens in same window.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 19, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ It opens in same window.


sorry dear.........
but it is opeing in other windows.I am using IE7..and clicking on main page "contact me" link...in between the article.

you have used this code

```
<a href="*www.askvg.com/contact/" target="_blank">Contact Me</a>
```
remove target="_blank"


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

I checked source code again...

Its still


```
<li class="page_item"><a href="*www.askvg.com/contact/" title="Contact Me">Contact Me</a></li>
```

On which page are you where you see target="_blank"


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^on  main page.
Between the articles.

I think you have checked the menu link.that is allright.I am referring to link in between the article on main napge.


```
<p>If you know a good tutorial, tweak or any other thing which you don’t find here, then please send me the full details by using “<strong><a href="*www.askvg.com/contact/" target="_blank">Contact Me</a>
```

And here


```
<p>If you face any problem in computers and can’t find a proper solution or if you face any problem in applying my tutorials, themes, etc then you can use the same “<strong><a href="*www.askvg.com/contact/" target="_blank">Contact Me</a>
```


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok..got you now. Will fix it soon. Going for dinner.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

Great wishes for Vishal...  hope his site will do very good 

@ravi_9793

Thx for pointing that out...

Its Fixed now  please check 

@All

thnx for all the nice comments and feed backs


----------



## crystal_pup (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers mate...kip up the gud work...


Rgds,
Kunal


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 19, 2007)

Very good site!!!
Keep it up!!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 19, 2007)

Superb Site Vishal... 8)


----------



## slugger (Sep 20, 2007)

*Hey Vishal*
can u move  the column containing *Sections* & *What's New?* 2 d left

right now it feels knda as if the main content section has been pushed to the left

altho there is not much difference, but still i feel that the main content shud b @ d center, shud get more prominence while reading


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 20, 2007)

@slugger

The Base theme is based on the fact that we would keep them on Right Side... we run a lot of Test before lauching we felt this one is the best, how even lets see what Vishal would say...


----------



## digit i am thinking (Sep 20, 2007)

taking long time to load


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 20, 2007)

digit i am thinking said:
			
		

> taking long time to load



Strane.. Its running Fine with Even TATA / Reliance CDMA... yeah Post pages would be slow because of Too Many Pictures

but Site response is good


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

working fine here too 

and yeah vishal jus incase u plannin a forum ... try this:

phpbb integrated into wp and vice versa ... though the theming is a major pain in the a$$

*www.wp-united.com/


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 20, 2007)

hmm.. thnx for the suggestion...

phpBB is good option for the forum... but u know Playing with the DB is not a good one  as I suppose it will use same user account table for both phpBB and the blog 

anyway thnx for the suggestion will test impliment it 1st if Vishal wants one Forum 

but i dont think he would one want in Near Future


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*

ya it uses the same database ... iv used it and it works flawlessly ... the only prblem is the theming part ... ya well a if u have a blog u dont need a forum ....

this comes in hady when u need to give ur forum members their own blogs  its got nice set of features for integrating


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

I also don't think that adding forum is a good idea. This site should contain all tuts. and setup by VG.And forum link to merawindows forum is nice idea. ...because I think vishal is closely attach with merawindows.

However, if he wish to add phpbb forum..than there is no need to play with WP database.Just install phpbb in new directory (say forum)..and link we like this:
www.askvg.com/forum


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 20, 2007)

^^^

Just a Tech Comment...

Ravi New Directory will creat problem because of the running Parent htaccess mod... if a forum has to come, it would come under a subdomain... (Note the dir format is not as Cpanel)...

Anyway yeah me to suggested a Dedicated forum only for the support of his Tutorials and Skening...  but its him who would make the Final choise


----------



## Apollo (Sep 20, 2007)

The site looks neat! Congrats and all the best, Vishal!


----------



## nithinks (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice site... Congrats Vishal


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 20, 2007)

Whenever we need to use a forum, we would use BBPress. Its the best forum. And I don't think we need a forum as huge as phpbb or SMF for this site. BBPress is enough for the job. BBpress merges easily into wordpress database though here its not needed.


----------



## azzu (Sep 20, 2007)

LOOKS KOOL 
good work mates


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I also don't think that adding forum is a good idea. This site should contain all tuts. and setup by VG.And forum link to merawindows forum is nice idea. ...because I think vishal is closely attach with merawindows.
> 
> However, if he wish to add phpbb forum..than there is no need to play with WP database.Just install phpbb in new directory (say forum)..and link we like this:
> www.askvg.com/forum


 what wp-united does is that merges phpbb user db and permissions to wp user permissions and also if ur good enough u can merge the themes also  though as i said its not required here .... and yeah BBpress is good enough


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 20, 2007)

wow maza a gaya...

but its just a smal step in this journey.... we are awaiting a complete OS by VG


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*

Nice Site vishal, love the layout & the way the page stretches when Zoomed in IE 7 or in Firefox . There are a few things which are like over kill on your web page, advising to change them

1) Remove the glossiness, it looks quite bad in readability.

2) Change the font of the title "Hacking with Vishal" Looks thin & fat both

3) Sidebar text colour to black


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

for the banner font ... yeah i agree change it ... and i luv the banner image of the screw driver .... make that as ur favicon rather than ms logo


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's What AskVG.com Achieved till now

350+ Unique Visitors in less than 24 hours. Still 4.5 hours left for 1 day to be completed.
Bandwidth Consumed: 147MB
5 Email Feed Subscribers(3 are yet to be verified) RSS SUbscribers can be stated only tomorrow.

Thanks for the blast opening  Never seen such a opening on my own sites.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 20, 2007)

Just confirming what Navjot said, Few Facts for the site...

*Stats* (Update 19-09 Time 23:23:04 PDT)

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/623/01ev2.jpg

another intersting stats which I saw is the Browser percentage !!! its FireFox leading in AskVG.com 

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/8260/02eb8.jpg


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 20, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Here's What AskVG.com Achieved till now
> 
> 350+ Unique Visitors in less than 24 hours. Still 4.5 hours left for 1 day to be completed.
> Bandwidth Consumed: 147MB
> ...



^^ Wow!! that's great. 
Why RSS from tomorrow? Feedburner is great for RSS. Can be started in 10 min.

1 Ques: who drew the VG cartoon?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 20, 2007)

Feedburner always report stats of previous day. Feedburner is serving the feeds from day one. But Feedburner has yet to provide with updated stats.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats Vishal.
Best of luck for your site.
Sorry for late.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 20, 2007)

Great job Vishal, Saurav Cheeta and Navjot....Cheers!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 20, 2007)

thnx a lot guys. I'm really so glad after all your response and comments. I appreciate it. 

1. I'll never add forum. So pls leave the idea. 
2. I'm glad that u guys liked the banner. I put lots of efforts in making it. 
3. OK. I'll try to make a favicon of that screw driver. 

@blackpearl
The cartoon was not my creation.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## blueshift (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats Vishal.


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 20, 2007)

kool work.. guyz.... keep it up..


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 20, 2007)

Awsome stats Vishal

check for ur PR on google


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 20, 2007)

congrats !!!!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Feedburner always report stats of previous day. Feedburner is serving the feeds from day one. But Feedburner has yet to provide with updated stats.



10 RSS Subscribers. Common..I expected more.


----------



## sanju (Sep 20, 2007)

nice site congret


----------



## mkmkmk (Sep 20, 2007)

really great work


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 20, 2007)

*Congrats dude*



			
				comrade said:
			
		

> mm....WP(wordpress) changed to VP(Vishalpress)



he he i was also thinking the same.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> 10 RSS Subscribers. Common..I expected more.



I bet all of them are members of think digit. 

C'mon it's enough for 1 day.

*Suggestion:* Full feed is more popular than partial feed. Give both so that readers can choose.


----------



## nithinks (Sep 20, 2007)

Suggestion: shift that "About me" and "Contact me" buttons to right most...
usually in many sites those buttons/links will be at extreme positions.. am I right?


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2007)

Choto_cheeta and NavjotSingh, u r one helping soul. Keep up the good work.

Few suggestions :
1) may be u can provide a tabbed navigation instead of that menu header.
2) may be i can give a new art at the top using my photo shop skills
3) That sidebar is way too wide to look like sidebar, make it slim if possible
4) color combination is good but could have been better.
5) make that RSS subscribe icon a little small in size, it hits the eye.
6) Some Javascript would've been nice. (no script couldnt found one)

i will post some links to help u after 2pm.



			
				nithinks said:
			
		

> Suggestion: shift that "About me" and "Contact me" buttons to right most...
> usually in many sites those buttons/links will be at extreme positions.. am I right?


yeah

Home | Gallery | Downloads | Forum | About Me | contact Me


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 20, 2007)

bookmarked....
great site !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 21, 2007)

thnx to all of you guys for ur comments and visits at the site.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*

Here're some more comments!

*Your site sucks!*

..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..

Of course I am kidding.  It is really good. Good job. I liked the looks AND the contents. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mediator (Sep 21, 2007)

Yea Good work *www.smileyhut.com/happy/coolthumb.gif , , Nice site *www.smileyhut.com/happy/clapping.gif !!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you guys. I appreciate it. Its my pleasure that you all liked the site.


----------



## Ron (Sep 21, 2007)

gud work dude


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Sep 21, 2007)

gr8 news vishal.... nice work once again...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*

Thanks guys.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey, could you change the top banner on your site. Something is wrong.  Maybe you could change the font or something.


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2007)

^^ font  as pointed by some 1before also


----------



## User Name (Sep 22, 2007)

@Vishal Gupta
Can U able to add Curser,Sound & vista icon pack in vista ulimate theme for XP?


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 22, 2007)

And why have you not included that "Make your XP a Vista look-alike" tutorial tilll now.That's the best one.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: AskVG.com - The Ultimate Place for all Windows Tutorials, Tweaks, Themes & lots m*



			
				shady_inc said:
			
		

> And why have you not included that "Make your XP a Vista look-alike" tutorial tilll now.That's the best one.



That post has been scheduled. It has been written on site. Just we need to schedule it to be released. Don't worry..coming soon.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah. And I'm posting a few tuts, etc daily at the site. So just stay tuned and keep ur eyes at the site.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool vishal, all the best....


----------



## Ron (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey vish pls post the pdf file too.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 23, 2007)

Vishal, why not make as section specifically for Vista? You can add resources like custom tweaks, or network configurations there, & also link to stuff like Vize or Vista File type tweaker etc. 

Keep the sections attached. like

"This applies to Windows XP & Vista" or "This applies to Windows XP only"

This makes catagorisation easy.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 23, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Yeah. And I'm posting a few tuts, etc daily at the site. So just stay tuned and keep ur eyes at the site.



No need for that....RSS feeds doing the "eye-keeping"


----------

